# Celsius Application With Rainfall



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

Sprayed an application yesterday afternoon as it was cooling down hoping to get a solid 12 hours before it started to heat back up. 10% chance of rain so I figured I was good to go. Well..... 2 hours after I sprayed it rained pretty hard for 15-20 min. Bottle says 6hrs rainproof I think. Should I wait to see if it washed away?

I'm sure someone has had it happen to them.


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

It had enough time to dry. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Original Assurance (Jun 25, 2018)

Exact same thing happened to me on Sunday afternoon. I only spot sprayed but about 2.5 hours later I got about 10 minutes of rain. It wasnt the hardest rain but enough to make me worry. There was only 10-15 percent chance of rain. I guess we will see how it turns out.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

When using celcius, do you spot spray or blanket spray?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> When using celcius, do you spot spray or blanket spray?


I plan to blanket spray at the medium rate. I am moving from fescue/Bermuda mix to all Bermuda so I need to knock out all the cool season grasses and I have some summer weeds too.


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

I blanket sprayed mine at the low rate. Just to update, I am starting to see the product starting to work at many of the weeds are starting to get spots on them. We will see what happens but it is looking somewhat promising. I think the heavy crabgrass area will need some spot spray again.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

JollyGreen said:


> I blanket sprayed mine at the low rate. Just to update, I am starting to see the product starting to work at many of the weeds are starting to get spots on them. We will see what happens but it is looking somewhat promising. I think the heavy crabgrass area will need some spot spray again.


How many sq ft are you blanket spraying?


----------



## JollyGreen (May 12, 2018)

1,900 sf

My front is still being taken care of by the lawn company. Finishing out this year then on my own next year. Wanted to get my feet wet with the back yard this year.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

JollyGreen said:


> 1,900 sf
> 
> My front is still being taken care of by the lawn company. Finishing out this year then on my own next year. Wanted to get my feet wet with the back yard this year.


 :thumbup:


----------

